# Campsite needed Droitwich Area in Worcestershire



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

hello

We need a campsite either Camping Club 5 van site or smaller private campsite if possible for a couple of nights in or near Droitwich with pub nearby. Can anyone reccomend anywhere or know of one. As yet i havent come up with anything close enough. Thanks in advance


Motorhomer2


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Try the Vernon Arms PH Hanbury- should be in phone book or dir enqs. I know they do rallies so you should be ok


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Elizabeth,

Found this one don't know if there is a pub nearby though.

Holt Fleet Farm
Holt Fleet
Holt Heath
Droitwich
01905 620512

There is The Bowling Green
Shaw Lane 
Stoke Prior
Bromsgrove
B60 4BH
01527 861291 Mr Paul Thompson. We have used this for a rally but its about 5 miles from Droitwich I think, nice site though. No electric.

Jacquie


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Lady J- No I reckon it's more like 5 miles


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I stand corrected Telbel you are right of course it's 5.8 miles from Droitwich don't know why I put 30 miles :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------

